# Smoked Scotch Eggs



## gruelurks

Has anyone tried this yet? I love a good Scotch Egg, but not sure how a smoked one would work with the egg itself.


----------



## irishteabear

I haven't done a full scotch egg on the smoker.  I have taken a hard boiled egg, wrapped it in breakfast sausage and then in bacon and smoked it till the bacon was done.  Turned out very good.  Made a good breakfast food, actually.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

What the heck is a scotch egg?


----------



## mulepackin

I had to look it up:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_egg


----------



## chopper

^^^^





Me too


----------



## rivet

Hey, looked it up on that wiki link (thanks mulepackin!) doesn't sound bad at all. I'm thinking that might be a real nice muncher.


----------



## the dude abides

I love Scotch Eggs.  There's an English pub here that serves them warm.  As far as I know it's traditionally served cold.  But I liked the warm better.  And with some spicy brown mustard is the best.

Check out cowgirl's blog for her recipie for Scotch Eggs.  Read the whole thing because the picts don't show smoking but then she talks about it.

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...otch-eggs.html

Give 'em a shot and be sure to report back.


----------



## fire it up

Have thought about trying scotch eggs for a while now but haven't gotten around to it.  First heard about them from allrecipes http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Scotch-Eggs/Detail.aspx
Wonder how they would be with smoked hard boiled eggs then wrapped.


----------



## teacup13

scotch eggs are really easy to make...

this is my take on them

1 lb sausage
1/4 lb mince bacon
seasoned breadcrumbs
approx. 6 hard boiled eggs

mix sausage & bacon. cut into 6 equal portions,wrap around egg, roll in bread crumbs. deep fry for approx, 9-10 minutes.

i dont know how you would smoke them as scotch eggs are breaded. leave off bread crumbs?


----------



## fire it up

Maybe smoke then cool, coat in breadcrumbs and deep fry?


----------



## teacup13

kinda defeats the purpose of deep frying..when you deep fry a scotch egg, it gets a crust on it from the meat and crumbs being fried..

i was thinking about this the last time i made scotch eggs... gives me a new idea this week to experiment with..lol

i have a roll of sausage waiting to be smoked.. next project..smoke scotch eggs..lol


----------



## gruelurks

I was thinking of doing them without the breadcrumbs, since that would just taste nasty I imagine. Scotch Eggs are a treat, with some honey or spicy mustard on the side to dip them in.

(I think I posted this topic in the wrong forum too, sorry!)


----------



## meat hunter

Are these also referred to as Armadillo Eggs? These look an awful lot like something that a member on here, Uncle Tykie made. If I remember right, he wrapped his in bacon and smoked them. This was before the crash a few months back. He posted them and his looked really really good. I have not seen him on here in months. Look up his name, maybe you can find his post on this.


----------



## phreak

somebody on here had a thread calling them Armadillo eggs, they looked good so I made some...they were great...wrapped the egg with homemade breakfast sausage and smoked for an hour or so

Actually I just remembered the one pictured that's cut I first wrapped the egg with a piece of american cheese, then sausage, then a sprinkle of chipotle powder.   I wish I had made them all this way.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Phreak,
Those look great.  Nice job.


----------



## cruizer

MMMMMMMM! Love those things.


----------



## meat hunter

Here is that post I was telling you about yesterday. Is so weird I was talking about and here he shows up today and post his Armadillo Eggs.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76229


----------



## gruelurks

I finally got around to making these last night. I used hot and spicy breakfast sausage with some Bone Suckin' Sauce Rub on the outside. Smoked with mesquite chips for 3 hours until probe hit 170. They came out ok, but I think I prefer the fried version more so.


----------

